# BOUGHT A NEW BOAT!!!! :)



## bulldog (May 22, 2012)

I just bought a 2005 Lowe 170w with a 2005 Mercury 60/40 2 stroke motor. It is a 1756 semi v and is completely ready to fish, decks, livewells and all. It gets delivered on Thursday and I can't freakin' wait. I picked it up for $7500 delivered from Ft. Wayne, IN. I think I got a decent deal. Motor is in great shape with under 60 total hours. I bought it from a dealer in IN with a good reputation from what I read. The owner told me if I can find a flaw, he'll take it back no questions asked. 

Has a cooler in the floor, livewell with bait bucket, new trolling motor, new trolling and starting batteries, on board charger, storage compartments, all new pumps and aerators for the livewells. 

I have to install my fish finders and that is it. It is already pre rigged for my Lowrance!!! Turn key ready to hit the water. 

Custom wrap to come a lot like my old wrap but in a tan, grey, olive drab digital camo. I'm going to put a matte laminate over it so that it is not shiny like the old one and possibly take the naked chick off the back. Not sure yet completely but my mind is racing.


----------



## fender66 (May 22, 2012)

Congrats John...looks awesome!


----------



## Kismet (May 22, 2012)

Congratulations on what seems to be a great package !!!

er... Naked lady? 

I'm hoping you mean one of the mud flap stick-ons, and not previous owner's ex-wife. 


Have fun.


----------



## bulldog (May 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm really excited about it.


----------



## gillhunter (May 22, 2012)

Put the naked lady on it :LOL2: Congrats! We had a Lowe 168sc and loved it. Enjoy!!!


----------



## bulldog (May 23, 2012)

Well, went to work at 5:30 this morning because I could not sleep and did not get home until 9:30 this evening because I'm trying to keep my mind off of this darn boat. It gets delivered tomorrow around noon. I've booked morning apointments and installs until atleast noon so I'll be keeping myself very busy to help the time pass. Probably going to get to the office around 6 because i know I'm not going to be able to sleep. I feel like a 5 year old waiting for Santa.


----------



## Canoeman (May 23, 2012)

New toys are great man.. 

Now take some beers n get some sleep!!


----------



## River Rider (May 24, 2012)

TICK TOCK TICK TOCK Looks good man can't wait to hear how it runs. Love the setup.


----------



## riverrunner5891 (May 24, 2012)

Congrats on the new boat! Looks like lots of fun time ahead...and just in time for the holiday weekend! 

btw: I would keep the naked chick ha =D>


----------



## bulldog (May 24, 2012)

Alright here are my first impressions after a 20 minute boat ride - 

Looks amazing, very clean, all around awesome boat. It is tough to go from a 150/105 to a 60/40. It takes a little long imo opinion to get on plane with two people in it but I do not think it is too underpowered. The top end is about the same but the holeshot is way different. It is just going to take some getting used to. I'll be in the market to upgrade the motor at some point for sure. I can put a 115 on it and if it had double the power as it does now it would be the perfect boat. It is a semi v and does not get flat at all which was a concern but this thing handles great and did not cavitate a single time even at full throttle in to the wind with 18-24" white caps. That really surprised me. My flat bottom would have been cavitating really bad. I got 30 mph by myself with the wind at my back, and 27 with two people with the wind at my back.

All in all I would give it a 9 out of 10 only because of the slight underpower. It is however very nice to get in a boat and not have to worry about anything. It is easy to trailer, has reverse, and everything on it works. I'm happy.


----------



## sixgun86 (May 24, 2012)

Congrats on your new boat Bulldog, hope it serves you well!


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2012)

Congrats Bulldog! Nice looking boat! :beer:


----------



## Brine (May 24, 2012)

I'm thinking "underpowered" is part of your penance. :LOL2:


----------



## bulldog (May 24, 2012)

Brine said:


> I'm thinking "underpowered" is part of your penance. :LOL2:



Couldn't agree more. I'm already looking to repower.


----------



## River Rider (May 24, 2012)

Yeah always looking for bigger and faster is a problem. But at least the boat is how you want. Hope it works out till you can repower it.


----------



## bulldog (May 24, 2012)

Took her out tonight and ran her hard. She did not miss a beat. I think I went about 20 river miles and used 1/4 tank of gas averaging 25 mph. She DOES NOT slide like a flat bottom and handles more like a bass boat which will take some getting used to. Took one sharp corner that I would have slid right through with the old boat to realize that. Different with no sliding. Saw a guy on the water and stopped to talk to him and he had nothing but nice things to say which was cool. Boat itself is perfect but I will be upgrading motors as soon as I can find a decent deal or trade. I just do not like the holeshot at all. That is the only downfall. Top end is good just a bad holeshot. Maybe a whales tail will help? It certainly did not help my last motor. Any thought on that would be appreciated. 

Anyone that knows of someone who wants a low hour 2005 Mercury 60/40 to buy or has a newer 90/65 or 115/80 that they want to trade plus some cash from me, let me know.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 25, 2012)

Great looking boat Bulldog, I was going to ask when you were going to put it in the water but by the time I read the thread you have over 20 miles on it. :lol: 

I'm sure you will get many hours of enjoyment out of it. Taking it to some big water over the weekend or you going to stay local with it?


----------



## bulldog (May 25, 2012)

Im going to hit the Big River most of the weekend but maybe catfishing on the Missouri. No lakes for me. Lake boaters are nuts :LOL2:


----------



## jerseyjimk (May 25, 2012)

Wow thats great gas mileage for a 2 stroke,i have the same motor and it's a hog.Maybe i need to take at mine.I thouht it ran great ,but the gas mileage sucks No pun intended


----------



## Gramps50 (May 25, 2012)

bulldog said:


> Im going to hit the Big River most of the weekend but maybe catfishing on the Missouri. No lakes for me. Lake boaters are nuts :LOL2:


Where you go on the Big River? I know you can put in at House Springs and head up river but not sure if you can get through there with a prop. I know there are some other ramps further up stream. I have fished most of the olds mills in the area but always from the bank. 

I agree the lakes are full of crazy people including GWP which is where I normally go during the week.


----------



## bulldog (May 25, 2012)

A buddy of mine has a river lot 2 miles up from the Meramec on the Big with a ramp. We normally run from the Meramec up to Byrnes Mill. Beautiful river there. We devote a few hours a month to picking up trash and have really made that stretch look good. We really take pride in that river. The fishing is great. Last time we were out we caught 5 species. Channel cat, flat head cat, drum, spot bass, and a sauger. Every time we go out we catch a walleye or sauger. Good eatin' there!!!


----------



## Lennyg3 (May 26, 2012)

Congrats on the new rig! It looks great!

I know what you mean about getting used to not sliding. My g3 has a stepped hull, and hardly slides at all. With a re-power on that rig, you'll love it I'm sure.


----------



## Biggysmalls (May 29, 2012)

wow, you scaled back to something like I was looking at. I just needed a flat bottom boat because I go very skinny on the Meramec,Gas and Big Piney. The modified V will handle better but will not go as shallow as I need to go to get the true trophy smallies I desire. I had a lowe for about 5 years and it was a very serviceable hull....is it .100 gauge???

I am buying a brand new 1652 Alweld kinda stripped down with a 60/40 merc opti......it will go more shallow than anything else in the Ozarks and at a very high rate of speed.


----------



## Lennyg3 (May 29, 2012)

Biggysmalls said:


> wow, you scaled back to something like I was looking at. I just needed a flat bottom boat because I go very skinny on the Meramec,Gas and Big Piney. The modified V will handle better but will not go as shallow as I need to go to get the true trophy smallies I desire. I had a lowe for about 5 years and it was a very serviceable hull....is it .100 gauge???
> 
> I am buying a brand new 1652 Alweld kinda stripped down with a 60/40 merc opti......it will go more shallow than anything else in the Ozarks and at a very high rate of speed.




Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought the smallest "opti" they made was a 75hp model, and a 115/80 jet.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 29, 2012)

Bulldog was that you I saw cruising around GWP this morning?


----------



## Biggysmalls (May 30, 2012)

Lenny,

as much as I don't want to put this out on the internet......I will. I have a friend who will get me the 80 opti that will have a custom cowling that says 60. Alweld doesn't need to know what's going on the back of this hull as everything is already paid for.


----------



## bulldog (May 30, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> Bulldog was that you I saw cruising around GWP this morning?



No sir. Been real busy at work and I'm trying to get a bunch of stuff done before I leave for Mexico to get married on Monday. I'll be getting out this weekend once before I leave though.


----------



## Canoeman (May 31, 2012)

Biggysmalls said:


> Lenny,
> 
> as much as I don't want to put this out on the internet......I will. I have a friend who will get me the 80 opti that will have a custom cowling that says 60. Alweld doesn't need to know what's going on the back of this hull as everything is already paid for.



Get a hold of Alweld, they will rerate your hull for you.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 31, 2012)

bulldog said:


> Gramps50 said:
> 
> 
> > Bulldog was that you I saw cruising around GWP this morning?
> ...



One last boating/fishing trip before tying the knot, good for you!! Also like the way you snapped up the new boat before getting hitched, much easier when you can approve your own POs.  

Congratulations BTW =D>


----------



## bulldog (Jul 18, 2012)

After 5 weeks of waiting I got the boat back from the shop. It had a slight miss from about 4700-5100 rpms and it was bothering me. $330 dollars of labor later I found out it was a loose ground wire. Talk about being pissed off. I should have gone over everything but I just don't have the time. Good news is the motor runs awesome and the mechanic had nice things to say about it. Now that I know all is well I have to get it titled and then it goes up for sale. Bigger motor here I come!!!!


----------

